# Antec MX-1 enclosure - $26.74 after rebate



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

Order yours before everyone here takes them! :eek2:

Antec MX-1 $26.74 after rebate --> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance

Enjoy!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you for posting this. Nice deal (free shipping as well) and a solid product.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

That figures. I just ordered mine from Amazon 4 days ago and it just showed up today.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

rjf said:


> thanks for the heads up!


Yup, no problem.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## tbh999 (Dec 11, 2005)

Just ordered mine


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Would someone be kind enough to remind me how big the internal hard drive is in the HR20, please?

Thanks.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Would someone be kind enough to remind me how big the internal hard drive is in the HR20, please?
> 
> Thanks.


It's either 300gb or 320gb.


----------

